# POTO update



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Also twice as thick as any un selectively bred cichlid you can show me at the same length... and he eats fingers


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is his nocturnal clean up crew... they come out when the lights go down
















My dwarf royal, grey phantom, metal bristlenose, and two line pim.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Damn, that mofo has a nice *BIG KOK*! (can I say that?)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Since he has a red pattern on his head, its not a kok its called a lychee.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE COLORATION


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes.. its lychee not KoK man... get with the program!!!

lol

Fantastic FH... SUPERB!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I love the pattern on that fish. Very nice


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea that guy has some nice color beeeeeeeaaaaaautiful fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that fish has some great coloration there.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

excellent godition like to see some fry and a fatter stomach thought lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

geez how much fatter do you want him lol hes already got fat folds forming around his face lol We are searching for a proper female this summer.. if i was trying to replicate one like this though, i might only get 1 fish per spawn.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

but ud still b happy lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy looks sweet

and the love the clean up crew


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jeez I love your FH, Brian!!

That is an awesome example of a quality FH.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looking super nice


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Damn that is an amazing fish!!! What kind of FH is that?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> Damn that is an amazing fish!!! What kind of FH is that?


 Pearl Of The Orient


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

lovin the cats


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Brian, do you plan on putting this fish in a competition of some sorts. It is definatly the quality I have seen in other award winning specimens.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Currently, an online competition system is being designed. We have discussed having a show on the east coast, and there are some other big time fish that i would love to see at a show.. but its first public showing will most likely not be untill i move it to monterey. There is a good chance that we will have a competition there sometime in the summer. Im not so intrested in competiting as i am in breeding however, and we are currently in search for an approriate female that will help in the creation of a unique domestic strain.

He is also still young and only 7 months, still off his prime.. im expecting him to be close to 7" tall and 13" long less the tail.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I got two words for that fish: Atkin's diet. J/k, very nice PoseX. Give us something for scale so we can see his size.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im working on a action sequence that has some nice scale to it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That Specimen is amazing


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i made this for acestro







watch your fingers kids, the flowerhorns bite


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is that a 20H?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

???? if your talking about the tank size its a 75 and he appears crowded in there and is constantly injuring himself on the tank ( i had to pad everything).. i think the emperor 400 intake is about 3.5-3" across :rock: ? hes going to be getting a 125 or a 120 for himself, he 125 may be to shallow to accomdidate its adult height


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

oh whoa. I grossly underestimarted his size!


----------

